# Sheffield Courts - April '13



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

After pulling an all-nighter, myself and Ruby_1995 were picked up very early in the morning by PrettyVacant and headed to Sheffield.

After failing last time, I was determined to get inside and I wasn't disappointed, and I don't think the others were, either! 

On with the photos...




Cell Floor 2 by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Untitled by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Privacy by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Sheffield & Clocktower by jessnphoto, on Flickr




Dark Stairs by jessnphoto, on Flickr

A very enjoyable explore (especially for me, because I failed the first attempt!) with some great people. Special thanks go to PrettyVacant for the driving!

More photos can be found here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesstified/sets/72157633303119001/with/8673497816/.

Thanks for looking/reading


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a fantastic explore


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

It is! Doesn't look very big from the outside, but there are so many rooms, corridors and stairs to explore - the place is massive!

One of my most favourite explores, I reckon.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you go into the cellars?


----------



## skankypants (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice work Jimba...


----------



## Ruby1995 (Apr 23, 2013)

great photos and a good days explore!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, all  



PaulPowers said:


> Did you go into the cellars?



We didn't, no. What's in them?


----------



## johno23 (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like an interesting but creepy old place.
Great atmospheric pics 
Nice work.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks very much! 
It was really interesting. Having never been into a court myself (or a holding cell), I felt a bit intimidated just standing there and seeing how big it was - it'd probably be even worse when it was full! A pretty daunting place.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 23, 2013)

Jimba said:


> We didn't, no. What's in them?



There are some tunnel bits and really old cells


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 23, 2013)

one of the better splores out there, always good to see, capured it well, thank for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice shots Sir!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 23, 2013)

top place, peely cells, stairs, it has the lot well done


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very nicely done!

I really want to see this place, but doubt my ability at getting in sadly


----------



## sonyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice pics.....loved this place, so much to see!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 23, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> Very nicely done!
> 
> I really want to see this place, but doubt my ability at getting in sadly



aye ...what he said ^^^^


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Sheffield Crown Court, April '13*

Hello there folks

Had a great little visit with Jimba and Ruby1995, this is an access neither of us shall forget and i have the bruises to show for it. Shame we couldn’t have met up wiv ya Skanky as fink u were down south moochin about at the time 

A little bit of history...


The Old Town Hall designed by Charles Watson in 1807 was built to house the Petty and Sessions Courts. In 1833 and again in 1866 Flockton and Abbott extended the building and added its most prominent feature the clock tower, with underground passages linking the courtrooms to the adjacent police station were also created. By the 1890’s the building had again become too small so was extended by Flockton and Gibbs, and became Sheffield Crown and High Court.

In the 1990’s these courts moved into new premises leaving this building derelict since 1997. 
In 2007 the Victorian Society named the old Sheffield Crown Court as one of their top ten buildings most at-risk.





its a rather impressive building with its clock tower and ornate stonework


















































I like to try and learn something new every day, no matter how menial...so good for Gilly








emergency lightin still left on
































For the peely paint fans








Thanx for lookin folks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice one Jimba...never seen anyone move so fast gettin in


----------



## Pen15 (Apr 23, 2013)

So wish I could have been too. LOL 

Missed you and the trip. Hope your planning a revist, this place is top of the list 

Love your images and still setting the high standard  In a word "Stunning".

Heres to the next time


----------



## Bones out (Apr 23, 2013)

Quality, as always quality 

Looks lovely so that does......


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 23, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice shots Sir!


Pssssst... I'm a laydee   thank you, though!



ZerO81 said:


> Very nicely done!
> I really want to see this place, but doubt my ability at getting in sadly


Thanks very much 
I couldn't get in the first time and was so annoyed, so this time, I was more determined than ever to get in and it paid off. I was so chuffed with myself because I didn't think I'd ever get inside.



prettyvacant71 said:


> Nice one Jimba...never seen anyone move so fast gettin in


Haha! I even surprised myself with the speed I did it in! I still wish I got one of you two to film it


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 23, 2013)

good shots, i'll get mine up at some point


----------



## Ruby1995 (Apr 24, 2013)

great report! still need to sort mine out and pop em on...


----------



## shatners (Apr 24, 2013)

Some great shots there... mmmmm peely paint.

Access is a litteral pain in the arse lol


----------



## Mickelmas (Apr 24, 2013)

Great Coverage there PrettyVaccant71 & Jimba.

Wish Id have bumped into you prior to your exit as I could do with another visit in there. Was nice meeting you and Hi-jacking the rest of your day lol


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 24, 2013)

shatners said:


> Access is a litteral pain in the arse lol


I've got a big bruise on my inner thigh from it!



Mickelmas said:


> Great Coverage there PrettyVaccant71 & Jimba.
> 
> Wish Id have bumped into you prior to your exit as I could do with another visit in there. Was nice meeting you and Hi-jacking the rest of your day lol


Thank you!
I'd be tempted to go back again, I think. It was nice to meet you too and to have a little look around Sheffield!


----------

